# A New C in the CloudClan



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I went on a little trip to California and came back with this packed in my bags: 

[attachment=55585:CadieBaby01.JPG]
[attachment=55586:CadieBaby05.JPG]

Diving into the toy basket:
[attachment=55587:CadieBaby08.JPG]

Getting her exercise:
[attachment=55588:CadieBaby09.JPG]

Her name is MaltAngel Cascading Starlight- "Cadie"


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, wow, she is stunning!! Congratulations!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 8 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815326


> I went on a little trip to California and came back with this packed in my bags:
> 
> [attachment=55585:CadieBaby01.JPG]
> [attachment=55586:CadieBaby05.JPG]
> ...


Welcome, Cadie! And congratulations, Carina. Cadie is just darling.

MaryH


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Cadie is adorable! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a precious little bundle!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Adorable :wub: :wub: .... Congratulations!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay, another maltangel! And what an adorable example :wub: 

Who's her mommy and daddy? I bet she's related to my two! She is just darling, I'm in love!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Goodness .......you have been busy as a little bee!!!! .........and you bought the Queen home (uh Princess)!!!!! She is darling and so very cute!!! I just want to grab her and cuddle!!!! Very good decision!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl. Congratulations.
xoxoxo


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

What a beautiful little addition to your family. :smheat: What do your others think of her so far?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 8 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815326


> I went on a little trip to California and came back with this packed in my bags:
> 
> [attachment=55585:CadieBaby01.JPG]
> [attachment=55586:CadieBaby05.JPG]
> ...


Congrats! She is precious. Will she be a future CH?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Cadie is just beautiful! :wub: :wub: Congratulations, Carina!!!! :cheer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Precious. Congrats!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, what a beautiful baby girl :wub: , she's gorgeous.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a little darling Cadie is! Congratulations!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Such a little cutie.... Awww lots of kisses to her and her big brother.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

She's gorgeous, Carina! Congrats on your new addition! :wub: :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, Carina, she is just gorgeous! Congratuations!!!

Linda


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!! She is soo cute!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ohhh my goodness, look at that sweetie! She is just darling, and I love her name.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a beautiful little doll you've got there. Much good luck with your new addition.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww she is soo gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub: I know you're happy to have another female in the house! 
So give us some details... Will you be showing her? How old is she? And how big is she now?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Now how did that get in your bag? I think it was meant to come to Texas. LOL! Congrats!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome little Caddie. She is just beautiful. Look at that face!! Congratulations. I'm so happy for you. What does her big brother think of her?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Carina, little Cadie :wub: is just beautiful! What an expressive little face - I'll bet she's smart and has a great personality too! A great
addition to your fluff family! :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cadie is beautiful, Carina. Look at those precious eyes and face ... just adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Welcome Cadie! And, congratulations, Carina!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

She is SOOOOOOOOOO GORGEOUS!!! Very cute!!!!!! Congratulations Carina!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

What a beautiful little one, she is so precious and love her little name. Congratulations for little Cadie.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

CONGRATS she is very pretty!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats!!! What a beauty!!!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats!!! What a beauty!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Alright, that just isn't fair. You come in here and announce her presence and tease us with these pictures, and then don't come back to tell us all about her! I'm dying to know who her parents are. She is so darn pretty!! :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on precious Cadie :wub: She is a doll :heart:


----------



## Snow Man's Mom (Jul 27, 2009)

Very pretty pup. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:Sooo cute: :Sooo cute: 

Soooo Cute!!!!!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

What a face. :biggrin: She is a beauty. :wub: Congrats. Will look forward to more pics of her. Don't forget the singing lessons!!! Her new brother can teach her  ....


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW!!!! Adorable and just beautiful.

Congratulations.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What a gorgoeus little baby you have.


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful pup! How old is she and how much does she weigh?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations , she's beautiful !


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I wonder if I would take a trip somewhere if I would find such a darling little surprise in my bags when I got home?  

Congrats on your new girl. She's stunning and looks to have a great little personality by those expressive eyes!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the new baby....Cadie looks like a little precious doll.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 8 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815326


> I went on a little trip to California and came back with this packed in my bags:
> 
> [attachment=55585:CadieBaby01.JPG][/B]



Wow!

We go to CA all the time.... and have NEVER come back with anything that cute!! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a beautiful baby!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

How lovely! Congrats!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. We are thrilled with this little girl. She is sassy and sweet, just how I like my little girls. 

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Aug 9 2009, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815408


> Alright, that just isn't fair. You come in here and announce her presence and tease us with these pictures, and then don't come back to tell us all about her! I'm dying to know who her parents are. She is so darn pretty!! :wub:[/B]



Sorry, I did try to answer this last night, but for some reason my post didn't go through. She is out of Josiah _Ch. Divine's Bright Morning Star _and Norah _Whitecliff MaltAngel Nearer my God_. Norah is out of Joseph _Ch. MaltAngel Rejoice and Be Glad _(who is a full sibling to Marc) and Trinity _Ch. MaltAngel Whitecliff's Trinity_. Here is her Pedigree.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 9 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815608


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes. We are thrilled with this little girl. She is sassy and sweet, just how I like my little girls.
> 
> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Aug 9 2009, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815408





> Alright, that just isn't fair. You come in here and announce her presence and tease us with these pictures, and then don't come back to tell us all about her! I'm dying to know who her parents are. She is so darn pretty!! :wub:[/B]



Sorry, I did try to answer this last night, but for some reason my post didn't go through. She is out of Josiah _Ch. Divine's Bright Morning Star _and Norah _Whitecliff MaltAngel Nearer my God_. Norah is out of Joseph _Ch. MaltAngel Rejoice and Be Glad _(who is a full sibling to Marc) and Trinity _Ch. MaltAngel Whitecliff's Trinity_. Here is her Pedigree.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh i love how you did her pedigree!

Cadie is a half sibling to my little Mcdude (who still needs a 'real' name) His sire is also Josiah (Ch Divine's Bright Morning Star) 

And she is also related to Lois, whose sire is Ch. Maltangel Rejoice and Be Glad 

Cadie is really too precious for words! I love her and I can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: Oh boy! or should I say GIRL! I'm happy to see the Clouds are building! Multiple clouds are good in this case. Cadie is lovely and you should be very proud! :wub: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is a living doll. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

My mother-in-law lives and CA and I have never returned with such a stunning package.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Yeay!!! Carina - you got a little girl!!!!! wohoo!!! :chili: She's gonna be the boss of the "C"'s - just wait and see, LOL.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh my Carina - she is gorgeous! What a face! 

She is an adorable and now you have a California girl in your home! 

Love these pics, please keep sharing them and the stories of her and Cadeau!

Your Mom must have went crazy over her!!!!

Hugs from all of us!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 9 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815608


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes. We are thrilled with this little girl. She is sassy and sweet, just how I like my little girls.
> 
> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Aug 9 2009, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815408





> Alright, that just isn't fair. You come in here and announce her presence and tease us with these pictures, and then don't come back to tell us all about her! I'm dying to know who her parents are. She is so darn pretty!! :wub:[/B]



Sorry, I did try to answer this last night, but for some reason my post didn't go through. She is out of Josiah _Ch. Divine's Bright Morning Star _and Norah _Whitecliff MaltAngel Nearer my God_. Norah is out of Joseph _Ch. MaltAngel Rejoice and Be Glad _(who is a full sibling to Marc) and Trinity _Ch. MaltAngel Whitecliff's Trinity_. Here is her Pedigree.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, they are related! Both Jazz and Pixie are related to her. I love having relatives around, especially such adorable ones. I am so excited that she is with you so we get to watch her grow up. 

Ok I just pulled out Jazz and Pixie's papers, they are very closely related!! Norah is also Pixie's momma! Yay, for half sisters! Jazz is also related. His daddy is Marcus (Delcost), who is a son of Marc. Now I'm really excited to watch miss Cadie grow up!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome, you beautiful baby! :wub: What a little doll! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Whoa, that baby is beautiful!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Those eyes are so round and pretty. :tender:

Congrats on getting her!!


----------

